# Mallory Steamship Company



## LLRod (Aug 21, 2015)

I am looking for information on my Great Grandfather. His name was Frank A Young, born in 1863. He was a sea captain on several of the Mallory steamships including the SS Nueces. I have his log book from 1914-1918. It's my understand that he died 'at sea' in 1918. There are notes to the effect that he is 'in bed' on the final days of entries. Where might I find detailed history of the SS Nueces? That is, if it exists at all.


----------

